# V10 vs. Hemi ?



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

Now checking on a couple early 2000, Dodge 2500 trucks. Will be plowing with Boss 8'-2" V plow. What would be suggested between the V10 and Hemi. New to the Dodge world so any input is appreciated. Anything to stay away from as far as plowing goes when looking for a truck?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm such a Dodge post *****. I've owned both and prefer the V10:

2004 Ram 2500 HEMI w/4/10's and 265/70/17's - The truck was reliable as all heck. Had a lot of power but the HEMI needs to spin high RPM's to make its peak power/torque. Plowing it never really had any issues even with heavy wet snow, it was mostly driving around since my area is fairly hilly. It would downshift a lot and spin to crazy high RPM's wasting fuel and the noise got annoying after awhile. The Pro's to the HEMI is it has the full 4 doors, nice sized truck overall, rides well, holds a plow nicely, the tranny is very stout (545RFE which has been very reliable), very nice brakes.

1999 Ram 2500 V10 w/4.10's and same 265/70/17's (swapped from the 04) - Has been very reliable as well. The V10 is an extremelly smooth engine. It idle's as quiet as most japanese 4cylinders. It is a VERY Torquey motor - 400ft/lbs available at 1000RPM, peak of 450ft/lbs @ 2800RPM (in comparison the HEMI peaks at 375ft/lbs). This truck could care less about the weight of the plow/ballast and whatever snow is in front of it-power wise. It just puts along like a diesel. Plowing I get the same or better MPG's than the HEMI did and I'm now carrying more weight (bigger plow/more ballast), mostly because this motor doesn't need to spin to make the power. The tranny is shared with the diesels of those years and is a 47RE which is more reliable than the gasser tranny of those years (46RE). It is still the weak link of the truck and I personally don't trust it as much as I did the HEMI. I am much gentler on this tranny than I was on the HEMI, and it hasn't given a problem yet (knock on wood). I'm not overly worried or anything because it is a strong tranny, but its just in the back of my mind. Pro's - Ton's of power for pushing or towing, same or better MPG's working as the HEMI, holds a plow well (heavier motor than the HEMI), very smooth and quiet truck, much cheaper to purchase than the HEMI.

Downsides to the 99 - suicide rear doors, brakes aren't as strong/big, potentially weaker tranny.

Having owned both, I will never get a HEMI again. In my area it's powerband wasn't matched well for the hills and the weight mostly because the tranny has very bad gear spacing. I noticed it while towing as well. The tranny's programming is just stupid - you need more power going up a hill so instead of downshifting, it upshifts lugging the motor until you lose 5mph, then it downshifts 2 gears and makes the engine SCREAM with a big power surge throwing everyone/thing back, just to do it all over again (lug, lose 5mph, scream). The V10 just puts along like nothing is there. My purchase price was 1/4 of what my purchase price of the HEMI was.


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Plowguy, very helpful in my decision. I have learned a lot from this site in the short time I have been here. wish I would have known about it sooner. Looks like I may be going towards a V10 then.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw your thread about your 07, what type of problems are you having?

The V10 is very nice, it did take me a little while to find this truck as a lot of them (up here anyway) were beat up, rusted, and had really high miles. This truck was owned by an older gentlemen, had 116k miles, was loaded to the hilt, was a sport which I really wanted, and the frame and underside was like new (never plowed/towed). The doors do have some rust starting but nothing bad and won't take much to fix. I replaced a few parts but overall its been a very cheap truck for me. Purchase price was under $4k and I've had offers to buy it from me for $6k already.


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

I have replaced the entire front end once. u-joints is something that I expect and going on round 2 with those. 2 fuel injectors, back up and low beam head lights dont work, was told it is probably the moduler (?) think its like the fuse box under hood. now trans lost 2nd gear during last plow. let it cool down overnight and seems to work fine now, but do not want to plow with it. it is the 48RE. So dont want to dump the money into it, as I dont have that much to do that. So was looking at gas engine and trying to do an even swap.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I believe you are talking about the TIPM, they go at the worst times. As for the front end, the older Dodge's had a slightly better front axle than the newer ones (2003-2011+) IMO. Only difference is the newer trucks have some very nice quality parts available that are basically a 1 and done deal. The one thing I've learned with Dodge trucks is never use OEM replacement parts (unless under warranty of course). They are inferior to aftermarket parts and fail quickly. Dodge is dumb and uses sealed components as well so you can't grease the front end to maintain it (granted they all do this now), the aftermarket parts are usually greaseable. 

The HEMI will have the same front end and electrical system as your diesel, I personally never had a problem with the TIPM or anything other than the electronic 4wd selector - but it never failed, just acted up once in awhile and didn't want to come out of 4wd until I shut the truck off and restarted it. My 99 has a lever.


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Plowguy, All input is appreciated and am now on the clock as another storm is brewing for colorado this weekend and I have no truck  UGH!! or at least one that I trust plowing with. Do not want the whole trans to give out on me. Will see what I can find as I truck shop today. hoping to get out the door in an hour or so.


----------

